
What I learned during my first year as a VC - allenleein
https://associate.vc/what-i-learned-during-my-first-year-as-a-vc-7ac1fbf4ba7c
======
praveenscience
Just skimmed through it. Nicely written post... This is best:

 _One of the most difficult aspects of being a VC is tip-toeing the line
between optimism and pessimism._

